# Xanax or Klonopin?



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

I posted this in Irratible Bowel Syndrome too. Just trying to reach as many people as possible.Hi I was recently given Xanax for anxiety but I decided it wasn't helping well enough. I was taking .25 mg. When I went to the doctor again she suggested I try something you take on a daily basis. So she gave me Effexor XR. Yesterday I took it for the first time in the morning. Last night around 1 am I woke up and had a very scary experience. I felt like my whole body was racing and very jittery. I got up from my bed and my WHOLE ENTIRE body felt very very tingly and numb. I was also very very cold, shivering. In my head I felt like I was far away, kindof of like I was going to faint, or that my mind was going far away from my body. I was so scary, I thought I was dying. My mother calmed me down a little and told its just a panic attack. I took a xanax and I felt better in about 15 min. Ive decided to stay off the Effexor. I want to just take Xanax. But which is better Xanax or Klonopin? Can you take Klonopin everyday?Thanks for listening and thanks for any advice given.


----------



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

I take .5 of Klonopin every night at bedtime. Not only does it tremendously help me sleep at night but it also eases my anxiety which in turn eases my stomach. I have been taking it every day now for about 5 years. I'm just now starting to taper off a bit.It will make you have some daytime drowsiness but I have also taken Xanax and from my personal experience I like Klonopin the best.Good luck!


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

That's so interesting to me, tsmed.My doc has suggested I might take Klonopin instead of Xanax for my anxiety and also to help me sleep better.Oddly enough, I have anxiety about the possiblity of switching to Klonopin. Doh! Tsmed, did you experience any drawbacks to taking Klonopin besides the daytime drowsiness? Also how drowsy do you get? Do you fall asleep in the middle of the day ever?


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, it is very difficult to get off Xanax. Klonopin is about the only drug that can help people get off Xanax. They say Xanax is one of the most addictive substances known to man, more addictive than heroin. I had terrible withdrawal symptoms coming off of it and it almost a year before I found a doctor who could wean me off of it onto Klonopin. I've been taking Klonopin every day for the past five or six years and have been able to keep it at a low level. I also haven't had a single anxiety attack during that time. Xanax actually increased my anxiety attacks when I was on it.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take xanax occassionally for anxiety and PTSD (post traumatic stress syndrome)-mine caused by sexual abuse. However, I do not like the after effects of xanax such as daytime jitteries. I also take Restoril at night to sleep. Xanax also made my bowels sluggish, not a good thing since I'm IBS-C. Last night I took a couple of klonopin and it seemed to help me relax without the jittery feeling today. It also didn't adversely affect my bowels-yea-always my 1st consideration!


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

For me I preferred Xanax. My anxiety when I was experiencing it periodically over the past 2 years would cause me to have anxiety levels that were high, I would need my xanax and then I would calm down after I took it. I really only took it when I needed to. I had no side effects except for sleepyness sometimes when it starts to wear off. The longest I was on it was for about 3 months and then when my anxiety level dropped I just stopped taking it without any trouble. Actually I have more problems just thinking about quitting smoking far more than the times I have stopped taking xanax. But everyone's bodies are different. I preferred the xanax because it gave me almost instant relief of anxiety moments that were hard to handle. But the only bad thing about it was it would wear off quickly.


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

I AM WONDERING I TAKE BUSPAR FOR MY ATTACKS. HAS ANYONE ELSE TAKING THIS? ALSO MY DOCTOR GAVE ME XANAX UNTIL THE BUSPAR KICKED IN. I WOULD PREFER TO TAKE XANAX, BUT AM A LITTLE WORRIED ABOUT BECOMING DEPENDENT OF IT. I ALSO SUFFER FROM IBS-D. THANKS FOR ANY HELP.


----------



## tsmed (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't fall asleep in during the day (I work almost full time so I guess I better not), however, caffiene is my BEST friend. If the drowsies get too much for me I just drink a tea or Pepsi. That usually helps.I know there is a lot of debate over the Klonopin Xanax issue. However, I have seen more than one qualified doctor that has told me that the biggest anxiety problem they see are people having anxiety to the Xanax. From what I understand it can actually cause anxiety as your body becomes immune to it and you have to keep increasing the amount you take. I know from personal experience with my mother that she was TERRIFIED if she thought she didn't have her Xanax. We finally got her weaned off it (took 6 months) and put on an antidepressant and she is much better. Just be VERY careful. I would not take this drug for the long haul.I have been on and off Klonopin for over 5 years now and have really not had any problems. If I start getting too drowsy during the day I will cut back on my dosage or wean myself completely off. If I go through a stressful time in my life I will start taking it again. I have had very few panic attacks since I started taking it and have actually been able to do things in my life that I never dreamed were possible for me before.Happy Valentines Day to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I've experienced that feeling that there are critters running around inside me... especially when I awaken in the middle of the night.... there could be a multitude of reasons why this is happening, but more than likely it is an anxiety response of some kind.The only way that I ever got off of Xanax 12 years ago was to very very... and I mean VERY slowly build up on a dosage of an antidepressant.. at that time I literally had to shave the end off of a tab of Zoloft. It took about 3 months before I felt human again... and then my sleep patterns improved immensely. I continued to take the Xanax temporarily for a few weeks... then weaned from it as I built up the antidepressant.I now take Lexapro which has almost no side effects at all... unless too much is taken because it is a very concentrated and purified form of Citalopram (Celexa).You'll be OK. You may also check with your doctor about looking into self hypnotherapy which I have personally found to be monumentally helpful... especially during times of great stress.Hope this helps, Love, Evie


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Tinkerbell,My shrink just called me in some klonapin on Friday so I've taking it for a few nights now I take 1mgs of it and its seems to help I've had such bad IBS the past month I feel like I'm going to snap. I think I've lost 10lbs so far from this latest event. I know I don't have cancer and all that Its definitely a combination of Graves Disease/IBS. When I'm stressed I get the IBS and when my labs are off for my Graves Disease my IBS is worse.I have never tried Xanax but yes to answer your ? you can take Klonapin everyday at nightime before bed my major concern is though not getting addicted but having it not work anymore. I'm worried I will build up a tolerance for it and it will be null and void but right now the Klonapin and the Bentyl are saving my life I thought I was abou to check in I'm so mizerable.Klonapin is longer acting than Xanax I think. I was on it before about a year ago and it stopped working and I just recently am trying the Klonapin again.What else is there you know. My gut is so wretched out I cannot take it I'm so sad


----------



## theperfect (Feb 17, 2003)

Xanax is very very bad!!!I was hospitalized for a week and my docter put me on xanax to relieve stress.I was only ment to be on it for a week. It took me six months to weaqn myself away from it. During that time , I had at least three huge panic attaks a week, each lasting for about four hours, all including me throwing things screaming, sobbing and headbanging. Crazy I know. Especially since I have only had one other panick attack in my life, not related to the xanax. Although I am depressed I am not manic deppressive, so the behaviour I experianced while coming off the xanax was in no way normal in terms of my usuall persona. bottom line, xanax is highly addictive, and dangerous to use (IMO)


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

I take xanax .5 mg 4 times a day - in a 24 hour period. I don't FEEL addicted, and dont' think I'm taking all that much. I have IBS-D worsened by anxiey and I find it very helpful. I also take questran (bile/gallbladder out and helps IBS) and vioxx for inflammation/pain - it works too.How is Klonopin different? If this is working shouldn't I stick with it? My doctor says he'll wean me off it slowly when the time is right...N


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

My shrink told me that the Klonapin is longer acting than the valium and the xanax. See you have to take more xanax than he would give you of the Klonapin. I take 1mg of Klonapin a day at night it lasts all the next day so maybe thats why he wants you to switch and its less addictive they say. Klonapin is addictive but less so than the shorter acting Benzo's.hope that helps


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

If the regimen of Xanax that your doctor prescribed for you is working fine for you, then there is really no reason to switch to another medication. If you have any questions or concerns about your medication, I'm sure your doctor will be happy answer them.


----------

